# Hot kitty



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

...is miserable and cranky.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, what a beautifully sad face.

Warm and muggy here, too. Mow should be glad for short hair.


----------



## Natalie Jayne (Apr 21, 2011)

he looks thourally unimpressed


----------



## KittieLover (May 2, 2011)

Poor MowMow! I bet it's hot over there.


----------



## praline (Jun 3, 2011)

I totally read the title wrong ~ I thought you meant "hot" as in playboy hot and he was posing for the centerfold lolol


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

He look so sad.  It will be okay Mowmow.


----------



## SpellQ (Dec 12, 2010)

Awwww poor little boy! Pedro sends wails and pants of understanding. Apple is oblivious to the heat.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

Ohhh he looks like a grump!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

He is incredibly beautiful.
His eyes look like he doesn't feel well.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

Poor baby! I have air conditioning, come live with me!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Greenport ferals said:


> He is incredibly beautiful.
> His eyes look like he doesn't feel well.


He didn't. It hit 90 here yesterday and anything above 80 in MowMow's opinion is MOST uncomfortable. On days like yesterday I keep a few damp washcloths in the fridge and use them as cool compresses for his ears, paws and tummy. 

I snapped this picture just before I got up to get him another cloth. He'd been poking me with that outstretched paw for about 5 minutes trying to rush me on my way.


----------



## Sinatra-Butters (Aug 9, 2010)

I keep the apartment at a cool 69 degrees. He would be comfortable here.


----------



## OwnedByIsis (Jun 21, 2011)

Gorgeous cat.

If I typed what I thought he was thinking, I'd be banned 

Hopefully he's cooler today


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

He's having a lovely day. Making up for all the running around he's missed the past two. He spent HOURS this morning running up and down the hallway and playing with toys and getting into trouble. 

I got a knock at the door from the downstairs neighbors who keep wondering why it's raining cat treats on them. It seems he dragged a treat ball out there and has been rolling it around. Treats are falling out of it and slipping between the cracks of the balcony to the one below.  He's probably wondering what on earth is happening to his treats!


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Awwwwwwwwwwww*

Poor Mowmow he looks like he is going to pass out...Shoot if we humans feel hot with no fur on it imagine our poor cats. They must feel awful...


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

Awwww I see that same look on Tuffy these hot days -- but I still can't convince him a cold shower would help- LoL


----------



## Jess041 (Jul 6, 2009)

That expression is priceless! Love it!


----------



## Time Bandit (Aug 17, 2010)

Aww, look at that face! The Mow is so handsome...even when he's uncomfortably warm.


----------



## Fyreflie (Mar 5, 2011)

My kitties look the same right now, the Valley is sweltering right now!


----------

